# My Red-Head rat



## sulcata101 (Aug 30, 2013)

Her name was mocha, she died 2 years ago, but I wanted to post a picture of her because she was so pretty


----------



## kathyth (Aug 30, 2013)

She was just beautiful! I have never seen a rat with that coloring!
Sorry she died!


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2013)

She's beautiful. Sorry she passed.


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you 


She had a litter of 16 beautiful babies, but none of them had her coloring.


----------

